# big horn sheep



## archerobx (May 22, 2009)

was talking to my wife about looking into getting a bighorned sheep of some sort. Think they look neet. was wondering if anyone had one?
thanks
Ryan


----------



## wooly1s (Jun 30, 2009)

We raise Icelandic sheep..and they can have some pretty big horns - rams and ewes both! The breed association is ISBONA - you can google it - or we have some pictures on our website:

http://www.promisedlandfamilyfarm.com


----------



## houndit (Jan 9, 2010)

He is a Barboado, or Barboados.  Not sure which.  I thought they looked really pretty.  They taste wonderful also.


----------

